# Oak barrel suppliers



## Cibb (Jul 22, 2017)

What are legit sites to buy oak barrels in the 5 to 8 gallon range?

5 gallon range is ideal for my current needs. I'd prefer french oak if it isn't too much more.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2017)

A lot of us here are long time happy users of Vadai Barrels. Hungarian Oak. Same species as French Oak but without the French Oak markup.


----------



## Cibb (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I sadly found a fraud site as well during my search so I wanted to verify.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cibb said:


> Thanks for the info. I sadly found a fraud site as well during my search so I wanted to verify.



Vadai's website is a little 'primitive', but they are legit and a friendly, family business. You need to call and order, IIRC. Their barrels are also sold at MoreWine.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 23, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Vadai's website is a little 'primitive', but they are legit and a friendly, family business. You need to call and order, IIRC. Their barrels are also sold at MoreWine.



You're right on, call em up and talk to Ruthie, she'll explain anything you can't find on their site, super nice folks!!


----------

